# Shimano M-552 Crankset Bottom Bracket Drivetrain Compatibility



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

A few weeks ago I picked up a Shimano FC-M552 crankset at the bike store for a great price. I know the M552 crankset requires a special bottom bracket and an HG chain - can anyone point me in the right direction about which bottom bracket to get for it? Couldn't find anything on Sheldonbrown.com


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

The FC-M552 uses any Shimano Hollowtech II MTB external bearing bottom bracket (or other brands equivalent).


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

mtnbiker72 said:


> The FC-M552 uses any Shimano Hollowtech II MTB external bearing bottom bracket (or other brands equivalent).


Thanks! And now I just discovered that it looks like I need a special tool to install it. Anything else I should know?


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's Shimano's Tech Doc regarding that crank;;;;;
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...0A/SI-1LV0A-001-ENG_v1_m56577569830706598.pdf


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

A few things:

1) yes, you will need a special tool to install the bearing cups. 

2) the left side of the bottom bracket is a left hand thread, and a RH thread on the right side.

3) get the spacers on the bearing cups right. If you get the crankset on and the front derailleur isn't adjusted right by a fair amount, then you may want to think about moving spacers so the chainline is the same as it was or close to it. You can measure how far the chainrings are from the seat tube before you remove the old crankset. the measure where they are after installing the new setup. Don't adjust the front derailleur until you do get the chainline where it should be.


----------

